# Just for fun: The Sims 2 Photography Career.



## RMThompson (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey all. My local Circuit City's going out of business sale meant that my kids picked up a copy of The Sims 2 for the PC. As it turns out I got into the game a bit, but was disappointed to see there are hardly any creative careers. 

As it turns out there is a large "modding" community for the game that can make custom things, including careers, for the Sims in the game to have. 

So I have downloaded the tutorial and I am planning on creating a "Photography" career. 

Only thing is; I need 10 levels of 'career'... here is what I have. Note that this is of course not representative of a real photographers career, but rather a mashup of various levels of photography. I am not 100% happy with it... so I thought some feedback might be in order! 

LEVELS: 

TF Photographer 
Department Store Studio Assistant 
Studio Photographer 
Studio Manager 
Wedding Photographer 
Paparazzi. 
Newspaper Journalist. 
Photography Editor. 
Magazine Shooter. 
True Artist. 

Any ideas? I think the career spends too much time in the studio... but then again that might be representative of a lot of photographers careers?


----------



## Garbz (Mar 5, 2009)

I love the transition from wedding photographer to paparazzi. I always thought people start as the bottom feeders and work their way to weddings not the other way round


----------

